# Molokai - Raptor



## Molokai (Jul 17, 2014)

I havent really posted anything for a while. So.....
Here is latest. Ats 34 stainless steel, 59 hrc. Hand satin finish 800 grit.
Wood is coolibah burl i got from @bench1holio . One of my favorite Aussie burls. (cant really decide. I like them all) .
Tru oil glossy finish. Pins are inlayed with tiger eye and turquoise stone. Hope you like it.

Tom

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 3


----------



## SENC (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow, Tom, a work of

art! May be my favorite, yet, and I've liked them all!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 17, 2014)

What Henry said!

Absolutely gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 17, 2014)

WOW

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Jul 17, 2014)

That is a beautiful knife. Was it made for someone in particular?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2014)

That shape, the handle material, the soft edges, the file work, It's all so elegant and classy. I really like how the file work transitions into the sharp top of the blade (sorry do not really know all the proper terms). It all flows together. There's a LOT to look at in this knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 17, 2014)

Beautiful knife. Just one thing I see wrong with it... 



YOUR OCTOPUS IS MISSING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2014)

I noticed too but I think the "MK" is fitting for this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jul 17, 2014)

Wooooooow that's gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 17, 2014)

Outstanding in every way! Love the stone inlay treatment

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Jul 17, 2014)

Awsome knife tom, good to see the coolabah being used (theres plenty more where that came from!) I really love the second grind on the blade, and those turquoise pins!!!......great work mate

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 17, 2014)

Tom, I second Kevin's comment above. "Flow" is certainly the right descriptive. Also adding the subtle detailed accents of the inlays really make the item special. As some one who really does not know much about these knifes, do people "use" these knifes or do they end up being looked at as collect able kinds of things? 

Neil

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 17, 2014)

Tom, That is one great looking knife. You need to set up a Facebook site and start selling your work. I don't know if they have knife shows there but if they do you should try one. They also have a site called Blade Forum you should take a look at.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 17, 2014)

Tom - Excellent knife. I love everything about this one. The blade design and the super clean execution, the handle design. the finish is _perfect..._ It just looks like it fits your hand perfectly. Hope you made a pattern for that one - Its a keeper!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jul 18, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Beautiful knife. Just one thing I see wrong with it...
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR OCTOPUS IS MISSING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i saved some sticker for some bigger knives. But will order some new stickers and change the logo, make it smaller. And yes, the octopus will be there.


----------



## Molokai (Jul 18, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> Tom, That is one great looking knife. You need to set up a Facebook site and start selling your work. I don't know if they have knife shows there but if they do you should try one. They also have a site called Blade Forum you should take a look at.


I have facebook web page, its in my signature. Havent sold one knife there. Just some guys asking for a price but nothing so far


----------



## Molokai (Jul 18, 2014)

NeilYeag said:


> Tom, I second Kevin's comment above. "Flow" is certainly the right descriptive. Also adding the subtle detailed accents of the inlays really make the item special. As some one who really does not know much about these knifes, do people "use" these knifes or do they end up being looked at as collect able kinds of things?
> 
> Neil


I always make usable knives. This can be used as any knife and also you can put it on display.


----------



## Molokai (Jul 18, 2014)

bench1holio said:


> Awsome knife tom, good to see the coolabah being used (theres plenty more where that came from!) I really love the second grind on the blade, and those turquoise pins!!!......great work mate


You have more coolabah ???!!!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 18, 2014)

Tom, if you don't have an instagram (which I couldn't find one) you should. Facebook works for some folks, doesn't for others. I've sold one call on Facebook, but sold tons on instagram.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jul 18, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Tom, if you don't have an instagram (which I couldn't find one) you should. Facebook works for some folks, doesn't for others. I've sold one call on Facebook, but sold tons on instagram.


Thank you man, will try that for sure.


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 18, 2014)

Outstanding job! That is a beautiful looking knife. 
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 18, 2014)

Is that one for sale, Tom? What length is it?


----------



## Molokai (Jul 19, 2014)

SENC said:


> Is that one for sale, Tom? What length is it?


Its 8 1/2 inches overall length. Its sold.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Superb work in so many ways that I can't name them all!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dino4433 (Jul 20, 2014)

It's disappointing that my trade with Tomislav didn't work out because of the postal system between Croatia & Indonesia.
Otherwise I would have the chance to actually own one rather than just staring at some Blade magazine.

It's a work of art.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Jul 24, 2014)

As always, you don't disappoint! The finish is blinding me trough the screen hah!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Jul 26, 2014)

... and the leather sheath

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TMAC (Jul 26, 2014)

Beautiful job. Thanks for the opportunity to purchase one of your knives. Looking forward to this package!
Tim


----------



## TMAC (Aug 6, 2014)

I received my knife in the mail today and the pictures really don't do this knife or sheath justice. The quality of the craftsmanship is superb. Knife fits hand almost as well as it fits the sheath. Perfectly balanced and really is a beautiful knife. Love the pins in the handles. Great job Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 7, 2014)

Molokai said:


> ... and the leather sheath
> View attachment 56313


Like the sheath a lot, nice pattern in the leather, and I like the simple border with the stamping, not over the top, just adds a nice element.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

